
Twitter Announces Their Funding, Calls Itself A Communication Utility - sant0sk1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/24/twitter-announces-their-funding-calls-itself-a-communication-utility/
======
fromedome
Original post is here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=226738>

------
sant0sk1
Interestingly, Bezos Expeditions is listed amongst the investors.

